# My Golden Haven...??



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I don't know very much about this, but it doesn't look like they do anything with their dogs (conformation, hunting trials, etc.) 

Here is a link discussing recommended breeders in Georgia http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...reeder-puppy/107693-breeder-near-georgia.html 

Even though they're recommended you still have to do all your homework and check them out.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just my two cents... I am not familiar with this breeder but in your research I wish you would strongly consider making sure that whoever your breeder turns out to be pursues some doggy sport or activity with their goldens. 

If they aren't competing against others there is really no measuring stick other than the breeder's own biased opinion to prove that the breeding dogs are worthy of reproducing and carrying on their genes. A dog with some titles in any 'sport' proves that he is trainable and has been a good working partner. Even if you never plan to set foot in a show ring with your golden, you at least want a family member who has the smarts and temperament to learn the rules at your house and be a good canine citizen. There are no guarantees, but a gene pool from dogs with these characteristics sure does improve your chances of a dog with a decent temperament who is easy to train. 

In addition, even if they don't show confirmation, breeders whose dogs have physical demands placed on them will tend to be more careful about correct structure and soundness because their dogs have to hold up physically. Again, no guarantees but it sure does increase your odds in the positive direction.

Best of luck to you in your search.... it sure is fun to be looking!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This person could be a member here on the forum, her screen name is Goldhaven and she is from Georgia. Can't tell if it's the same person or not.


----------



## bfisher99 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks... a very reputable breeder and known in the "show or confirmation" and "agility" circuit did some checking amongst others she knows and reviewed all their health cert infos etc and other background and important info and she said they look fine and on the up and up.... and they are a member of the GRCA... So we are now on their list all Izzy has to do is have a few females and we shall be set...


----------



## knewcom3 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am in Missouri and we are getting our little boy from a very reputable breeder. Recommended by the GR Kennel Club, has health checks for generations, got to meet mom, grandma, and great grandma of the puppies. She has three girls left if you are interested. For someone reason everyone is looking for boys in our area. The girls are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bfisher99 (Feb 11, 2012)

knewcom3 said:


> I am in Missouri and we are getting our little boy from a very reputable breeder. Recommended by the GR Kennel Club, has health checks for generations, got to meet mom, grandma, and great grandma of the puppies. She has three girls left if you are interested. For someone reason everyone is looking for boys in our area. The girls are absolutely gorgeous!


what is the breeders' name and do they have a website?


----------



## knewcom3 (Jan 18, 2012)

bfisher99 said:


> what is the breeders' name and do they have a website?


Sue Lister, Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, Innisfree Retrievers: Breeding, FieldTraining (Field Trials, Hunting), Obedience Training

Also, they are ready March 1.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Verifying clearnaces is not something I would leave up to someone else to do for me.
Its quite easy to verify online if the breeder will give you the dogs registration number.




bfisher99 said:


> Thanks... a very reputable breeder and known in the "show or confirmation" and "agility" circuit did some checking amongst others she knows and reviewed all their health cert infos etc and other background and important info and she said they look fine and on the up and up.... and they are a member of the GRCA... So we are now on their list all Izzy has to do is have a few females and we shall be set...


----------



## bfisher99 (Feb 11, 2012)

LibertyME said:


> Verifying clearnaces is not something I would leave up to someone else to do for me.
> Its quite easy to verify online if the breeder will give you the dogs registration number.


Sorry, I just meant my breeder friend verified/reviewed their clearances and the website and checked with other breeders for any possible known problems... I looked up the clearances myself and read over their site and emailed the breeder ?s. Here are the links and the eyes have current cerfs.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

breeder is My gold haven Barbara Reichenbach member of GRCA


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmmm... CERF'S are from 2009...


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

No, 2012 but thanks for asking.


----------

